# What toy that he can't destroy in five min



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

So I'm looking for a good tug and or toy that Easton (11 month) can't destroy fast. I have never seen a dog with chewing power or just straight up shredding power like him before. I have had GSD before and even Rots. Easton will get the tug, (I've used leather swede, fire hose, thick cloth twill, rope) and he will get it and scissor right through it. Or he loves squeaking toys that he will literally shred stand on it what his front paws and shredding pull up and rip it to pieces. All kong pull toys destroyed lol. So any ideas? 
It's funny to watch as he just loves to do it, but then he wants to eat the dam pieces he just ripped off, but is don't allow it. The best is when he gets a big shred stuck in his front teeth, that he try's using his paws to remove. I then take it out for him as he gives me this look of umm daddy, aren't you going to give that back...I worked hard on it lol
I know it's his pray drive and natural instinct to shred and tear like in the wild, but this dogs mouth and jaw power could rip the hide off of a rhino lol

Any thoughts? Thank you


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Have you tried antlers? They are expensive but could be what your looking for.


----------



## Haastility (Jul 12, 2013)

We just bought this last night and our GSD loves it, seems pretty strong too!

Amazon.com: Jolly Pet 10-Inch Teaser Ball, Blue: Pet Supplies


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Kongs seem pretty good and we have 3 buster cubes now. I love the buster cubes and so do the dogs. Hawk will spend hours kicking his around trying to get treats out of it. Kinda loud on the concrete floors though.

I just got some nylabones (sp?). They're ok, but the dogs aren't exactly wild about them. I'll probably stick with just getting real bones from the butcher. Our butcher keeps 3" to 4" bone cuts in the fridge. I like these because the reason dogs chew on bones is to get to the marrow. The problem is that chewing a real bone wears down the teeth. A short cut bone lets them get to the marrow and still do a little chewing. I'll generally trash the left overs after a week, two weeks at the longest.

Rope tugs are fun. I'm talking about real sail the 7 seas rope. Just tie a few knots in it so you can hold on and have some fun. A 3" length with knots works pretty well.

My dogs love to surgically remove the squeakers from toys. You can boy the squeaker on its own at hobby lobby or from Amazon. Then go to yard sales, buy old stuff toys and put the squeakers in them. Much cheaper than replacing the insanely expensive stuffed toys at Pet Smart. Just need some needle and thread to do this. (amazon squeakers: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/ZippyPaws-30-Large-Replacement-Squeakers/dp/B007Y8X9IG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379960150&sr=8-2&keywords=squeakers[/ame] it's even on prime!)


----------



## Gunnaah (Sep 22, 2013)

Kong toys are great. They are expensive but you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

you can't let him chew on a tug, of course he will destroy it. any dog will, they're not meant for that


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I use the horse sized jolly ball, takes them a couple months to completely destroy one


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the poster said they are tugging with the dog .. not turning them loose with it. One thing that my dog LOVES is a Kong Squeez stick. Found it at Academy for less than $10 and it's his favorite. It has a recessed squeaky and he hasn't mangled it at all. It's also softer so his teeth are probably safe.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> I'm pretty sure that the poster said they are tugging with the dog .. not turning them loose with it. One thing that my dog LOVES is a Kong Squeez stick. Found it at Academy for less than $10 and it's his favorite. It has a recessed squeaky and he hasn't mangled it at all. It's also softer so his teeth are probably safe.


 
that's not how i read it. i don't see any dog ripping a tug while tugging, how is that possible?


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

mbussinger166 said:


> Have you tried antlers? They are expensive but could be what your looking for.


Sookie loves antlers - so pleased because she will work on it for hours! It really keeps her busy much longer than the kong (which she loves but only for as long as it stays filled with treats). She goes nuts for rope tugs and toys - anything fabric - but she also destroys them in minutes and then wants to eat the pieces. It turns from a game of tug to a game of capture the rope pieces before they go inside the dog. I'm amazed at her ability to destroy what look like the toughest of ropes! I'll try the other kong toy mentioned - I've seen it in the pet store but wasn't sure if she would like it, but she does need something soft to gnaw at. Please let me know if you find any super strong rope toys that last more than a few minutes or of anything else that holds the chewing interest!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

CUZ balls are the answer. My two 2 YO Females have been unable to damage either one of their CUZ balls. I order them in Quantity so there is always more than dogs so there is never an ownership issue. They can chew and bite them all the way closed, but they will not puncture them or get the squeeker out. Our first girl has figured how to pop squeekers out of toys and she is unable to get this one. I am very satisfied with the cuz balls and if you catch them on sale at Amazon and have Prime you can get them shipped in for 5.51 each with a coupon and free shipping. I just ordered three more to have in reserve, just in case we lose a squeeker or it gets dropped in the pool...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Kong! Lisl has been playing on, chewing on, chasing, and eating peanut butter out of hers now for 9 months and it's still holding up.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, he does rip threw them during tug and war, I don't let him have it and just lay around with them and chew. He rips threw them during ruff play. I used that big kong kicker thing for treats, he was like ehh with it, and it's just loud as he'll and when he did play with it, wow, talk about damage to the house lol. That kong stick he went nuts for just squeezing like crazy for the noise, but that lasted a few play sessions before it popped and he shredded it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Ltleo said:


> Yes, he does rip threw them during tug and war, I don't let him have it and just lay around with them and chew. He rips threw them during ruff play. I used that big kong kicker thing for treats, he was like ehh with it, and it's just loud as he'll and when he did play with it, wow, talk about damage to the house lol. That kong stick he went nuts for just squeezing like crazy for the noise, but that lasted a few play sessions before it popped and he shredded it.


I guess it doesn't matter but I still don't understand how a dog can rip a leather tug during tugging. I'd love a video


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

black kongs are the sturdiest.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Same here...Black Kongs. 
Our oldest is a power chewer as well.
 Kat


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

He likes the ones with the ropes but then they always rip or break off. And ok you send me some tugs and I will video it for you if you want.. Don't know why it's so hard to believe, as he has large sharp teeth and hits like a freight train on the bite and pull


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

What are those toys that are green with red inside. Suppose to be warranty for life once you see the red send it back and they will send a new one free of charge. I saw it once but can't find them cause I don't know the name


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have two of these.. I foster pit bulls, which are notorious for destroying toys.. These are popular in the pittie world and have a 90 day warranty. My shepherd loves them too!

www.unbreakoball.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

We have a Pitty in our homeless resident pet food pantry program...who has a favorite toy....a 14 pound bowling ball! He carries it around with him, sleeps with it, eats with it...it's almost like it's alive. His owner draws eyes on it every once in awhile.... (I always think..."WILSON...WILSOOOON!!!" when I see him with it....LOL!) It's still in one piece...why, I don't know.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

The bowling ball is amazing lol you can win best moments with vids of that. I will try the pit bull ball as it looks interesting. Dogs are so funny, as Easton is my first Male shepherd he is such a silly goof over all my female ones. He is such a daddy's boy and a mush. He loves to lay over my lap with raw marrow bones and slobber away lol. I'm like if I didn't love you so much this would be disgusting lol, even when he try's to make me take a bite by trying so hard to put it in my mouth, lol talk about I can't stop laughing when he does that as I try to move away


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had excellent experience with "Tuffy" toys

Amazon.com: Tuffy: Pet Supplies


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Toys that have lasted many pups, adults, and heavy chewers:
- Cuz toys (just cut off the legs if you have a chewer - most anything from JW toy company is durable)
- Jollyballs (some dogs chew on the handle)
- Chuckit balls (orange kind is the fav for my dogs)
- Kong toys (they have a lot of new toys out like balls, sticks, dumbbells - original kongs always hold up well - I use red and black as they are the tougher kinds)


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

hunterisgreat said:


> I've had excellent experience with "Tuffy" toys
> 
> Amazon.com: Tuffy: Pet Supplies


 
Sergeant also loves his Tuffy toys - they are red and black with little black pawprints on it... They are pretty tough, nothing is indestructible but you can get close enuff.


----------

